# Greenhouse whammy



## abax (Jan 18, 2022)

Did anyone else get the snow, wind and general miserable weather last night??? KY surely did! A
generator is the only thing that saved my greenhouse from total devastation...maybe.


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2022)

It has been windy and cold here in SC but no snow. Greenhouses are holding up fine but I'm dreading the power bill next month.


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2022)

I really miss having a greenhouse, but not having to worry about heating and heater failure is a big relief.


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2022)

Ray, gas for the generator ain't cheap either. 140.00 for approximately 24 hours of 60F! I get
your point exactly. I'm hoping that not too much damage is done to my lovely Phrags. and Phals.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 19, 2022)

Hoping for the best for the recovery of your collection. Sounds like it was pretty touch and go for a bit. 

When I had a larger collection than I do now I had one bedroom dedicated to growing the orchids under lights. I used to dread the electric bill but compared to the cost of heating a greenhouse it was a bargain. Also had a lot more "sunshine" in the Winter than if I were growing in a greenhouse during a Michigan Winter.


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you Paphluvr. I probably won't know the damage for a few days, especially
the Phrags. and Phals. that are either blooming or in bud.

*supposed to be 8F Friday night. Unheardof in southeast KY.


----------



## Ray (Jan 21, 2022)

We dodged a bullet - for now.

34F and rainy right now, but the temperature is supposed to continue to drop and turn it into freezing rain.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 21, 2022)

Phrags will probably be fine... Phals can take it for longer than you think.

Definitely something to be said for growing in a heavily insulated, window free space.  No regrets for me, winters kept me up at night in my old greenhouse. And $3000 a month for propane...


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2022)

The good news is I'm a member of an electric co-op and our bills are quite low
compared to others I've heard about heating costs for greenhouses.

You're right Rob. I haven't seen any damage to the Phals. so far. Gotta get through
tonight at a predicted 9F. Are you kidding about $3000. a month????!!!! Oh, I forgot
you live in Michigan...way up yonder.


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2022)

I think this is the first snow we've had in close to 10 years.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 21, 2022)

$3000 for the coldest month... Sometimes $2500. Summer was cheap though!


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2022)

In PA, I spent $4500-$5000 for propane for a whole winter.


----------



## abax (Jan 22, 2022)

I think I'll stop complaining about 140.00 for gas. I've been humbled...........


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2022)

abax said:


> I think I'll stop complaining about 140.00 for gas. I've been humbled...........


Just as long as the orchids are alive …


----------

